# turbo question



## death4umabove999 (Feb 23, 2004)

i was wondering if anyone thought that i could find a auto shop that would sell and install me a turbo for under 2 g's? cause ive seen some cheap turbos and shit i just wonder if it could be done? efficiently as well. im not too particular about what kinda turbo or how many psi's ill push as long as it is under 2 grand.
thx


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

death4umabove999 said:


> i was wondering if anyone thought that i could find a auto shop that would sell and install me a turbo for under 2 g's? cause ive seen some cheap turbos and shit i just wonder if it could be done? efficiently as well. im not too particular about what kinda turbo or how many psi's ill push as long as it is under 2 grand.
> thx


if its under 2g, dont count on a big increase in power or gonna last long..u pay for wha u get..


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

A turbo kit under 2k would probably have to be installed and have some pieces fabricated by you as well being a mild kit with only about 6-7 psi of boost. I know a good turbo alone is $400-500... my custom turbo was $1100 by it self. 
I would save a bit more and buy a good kit and do it right.

Troy


----------

